
Microcracks undermined San Francisco's new bus terminal - donmcc
https://www.wired.com/story/microcracks-undermined-san-franciscos-new-bus-terminal/
======
Zekio
That was a good 15-20 minute read, it is amazing how doing things in a
different order can change so much

